# Lounge > Science and Technology >  >  NASA destroyed moon technology

## CloudMaker

http://yournewswire.com/nasa-moon-travel-technology/

What is this? Nasa is so full of crap.

They tell us that they went to the moon with a tin can spaceship and a calculator.
But we can't do that now with 10.000 times the computing power on a prepaid "burner" phone.
I call B.S.
NASA = NEVER A STRAIGHT ANSWER

----------


## Cuchculan

I have always said, just to shut people up, who claim the moon landing never happened, why don't they simply do it again? What they have today would be far better than what they had back in 69. So you would imagine the task would be much easier. We do know they have sent unmanned probes to far off planets. That much I do accept. These are unmanned. Back in the day it was a race against the old USSR. Who wouldn't want to win such a race? It was one country versus another. Kind of an extension of the whole Cold War thing that was going on. The whole idea was simply to better the other side. Today they tell you they have not got the funds. It would cost far too much to send a man to the moon. They need the money for other things. Part O could never get was why other countries didn't go to the moon? Just to say ' we were there '. Even a joint venture between a load of countries. Are we to believe that only the US knows how to place a man on the moon? No other country has any idea at all as to how to do this? Take the highest mountain in the world. The first person to climb it was not the last person to climb it. Other countries wanted their flag on top of this mountain as well. You would just imagine other countries would want their flag on the moon as well. Suddenly the moon is not important any more. The space station was a mixture of countries. Of countries who wanted to say they out a man or woman in space. Why not go one step further? Why not put them on the moon?

----------


## CloudMaker

@Cuchculan
 do you think it's more likely that they never actually went.... or that they found "something" there they don't want us to know about?

----------


## Cuchculan

I doubt they found anything. With the telescopes we have today it would be easily detected. Various kinds of scopes are used these days. That can map space. So the moon would be too easy to map out. I know we can't see the dark side of the moon. But probes have been used in the past on that side. Just a mystery why it suddenly became of no interest to anybody any more. That is not normal with anything new. More countries want to do it too. That is the normal way. I did hear once they didn't want the moon ruined. As if too many people going that far would cause damage to it. Something I don't buy into. The only logical thing I might accept is there is nothing there at all. So would countries want to waste billions getting there? But even accepting that still has me lost as to why the whole interest of the moon just stopped. If it was a hoax it was the greatest ever hoax. But how do you silence other countries? Europe does have a space programme. As do other parts of the world. None have ever considered the moon. Why?

----------


## kevinjoseph

I say we should blow up the Moon.

----------


## CloudMaker

> I say we should blow up the Moon.



At least then we'd finally know if it's hollow LOL

----------


## Cuchculan

But then you would kill the man in the moon.

----------


## BrookeAshley

It was really made of cheese and that's where we get kraft cheese slices.

----------


## CloudMaker

I'm not sure if Never A Straight Answer went to the moon... maybe they did and they just don't want us to know what's up there.... lots of evidence it is hollow. 

I wonder if it was used as a staging ground for.... "The watchers".... or the annunaki, or whatever you want to call them  ::o:

----------


## Chantellabella

NASA doesn't go to the moon because it's a waste of taxpayers money to go and collect rocks.

They would rather spend the money on more useful missions such as these https://www.nasa.gov/missions

When they kept going to the moon, people were excited in the beginning. Then we stopped being excited. Therefore, it became to Americans a "waste of time and boring." So NASA and other countries pursued projects such as the space station and the many other projects to justify spending tax payer money. 

So basically space travel depends on whatever who-ha-ha is running the country and how loud they complain about spending money on shit. 

Personally, I think we need to put ALL of our money on space travel and get the hell out of here. But then we would be taking the very problem (humanity) with us.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Well the moon HAS to exist. Everyone knows cows jump over the moon, ffs. Why would Mother Goose lie to you? My grandmother told me that bedtime story. And she's not a liar.

Cows jumping over the moon might be taking things a bit far.

But there are cows.

And there IS a moon.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Well the moon HAS to exist. Everyone knows cows jump over the moon, ffs. Why would Mother Goose lie to you? My grandmother told me that bedtime story. And she's not a liar.
> 
> Cows jumping over the moon might be taking things a bit far.
> 
> But there are cows.
> 
> And there IS a moon.



Not sure I follow you. Was this thread about not believing the moon existed? I'm very confused what you guys are talking about. Moon landing conspiracy? I remember the first moon shots and remember the politics of why they stopped going there. They first went to outdo the Russians and sometimes they screwed it up. Rockets blew up. But once they bested Russia, it seemed like a bad use of taxpayer money.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> Not sure I follow you. Was this thread about not believing the moon existed? I'm very confused what you guys are talking about. Moon landing conspiracy? I remember the first moon shots and remember the politics of why they stopped going there. They first went to outdo the Russians and sometimes they screwed it up. Rockets blew up. But once they bested Russia, it seemed like a bad use of taxpayer money.



I have a twisted sense of humor, most of my post was sarcasm. With a little bit of sincerity thrown in, too. What I got from the first post in this thread is that NASA is just a huge conspiracy, to some people I guess. 

@CloudMaker
 correct me if I'm wrong.

I was just making fun, in my own sarcastic way, cos I personally don't believe in all the conspiracy theories, esp wrt the moon landing. It's just my take on it, nothing more.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Cows most definitely jump over the moon. And the itsy bitsy spider DID crawl up the water spout.  But wait...did the little blue boy really blow his horn?

----------


## CloudMaker

Yes N.A.S.A. is a government operation used by the military ..... it is no longer an entity for the PUBLIC GOOD. 

SO MANY THINGS they lie about. I will never trust them.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Yes N.A.S.A. is a government operation used by the military ..... it is no longer an entity for the PUBLIC GOOD. 
> 
> SO MANY THINGS they lie about. I will never trust them.



Ok.

----------


## Cuchculan

Trump wants to head back to the Moon again.

----------


## CloudMaker

Still don’t believe NASA ever went to the moon FWIW

----------


## kevinjoseph

NASA has done greater things than Trump can conceive of, and he wants to turn it into some sort of military branch operating in space.  If NASA hasn't even been to the Moon, why does Trump think it can somehow be turned into some sort of weapon to suit his needs?

----------


## Cuchculan

Temp-Profile-Pic.jpg

----------


## CloudMaker

> NASA has done greater things than Trump can conceive of, and he wants to turn it into some sort of military branch operating in space.  If NASA hasn't even been to the Moon, why does Trump think it can somehow be turned into some sort of weapon to suit his needs?



Lot easier to have weaponized satellites in space close to earths orbit than send a living person all the way to the moon and back

----------


## kevinjoseph

> Lot easier to have weaponized satellites in space close to earths orbit than send a living person all the way to the moon and back



We could also not have weaponized satellites in space or send a living person to the Moon and back.  Why is Trump trying to turn NASA into a military agency?

----------


## CloudMaker

> We could also not have weaponized satellites in space or send a living person to the Moon and back.  Why is Trump trying to turn NASA into a military agency?



I can’t speak for trump but it’s only a matter of time before a country militarizes space so we may as well be the first and beat them to it IMO

----------


## kevinjoseph

The whole arms race and preemptive strike ideas are ridiculous.  You claim to have at least read The Bible, CloudMaker.  Please tell me where Jesus talks about militarizing space

----------


## CloudMaker

Tell me where Jesus said you shouldn’t militarize space LOL

I don’t think space was on jesus’ priority list during his ministry

----------


## kevinjoseph

> Tell me where Jesus said you shouldn’t militarize space LOL
> 
> I don’t think space was on jesus’ priority list during his ministry



Yet you claim your beliefs on what The Bible says somehow validate turning space into another avenue for warfare?

----------


## CloudMaker

> Yet you claim your beliefs on what The Bible says somehow validate turning space into another avenue for warfare?



Old Testament god was pretty pro-warfare , he wanted his people to prevail over others

----------


## Cuchculan

Question about space. We know how things act in space. How would anybody fire anything off and keep it on target? You would need a lot of power to begin with. If we accept that space is warped we might have another problem. I can understand setting up base a mile or so in Space. It is only when you start going deeper you would encounter more issues. I know lasers seem to be what people mention a lot. Simply because it is just a beam of light. Would lasers be enough? Missiles would be out of the question. Think of the fuel needed to get a rocket to space. That boost needed. Just one of those things to think over.

----------


## kevinjoseph

> Old Testament god was pretty pro-warfare , he wanted his people to prevail over others



And people quote the Old Testament to whatever ends they want.  The New Testament is at least as important, in it Jesus said He came to establish a new covenant between God and us.  Where did Jesus claim to be pro-warfare because God wants certain people to prevail over others?

----------


## MobileChucko

Well, I was born in the early 1950's, and consider myself lucky that I have been around to see everything that NASA has done, starting with the Mercury program.  Yes, we landed on the moon a total of six times, with 12 men walking on it.  The moon is a mere 250,000 miles away from Earth, and with a powerful enough telescope, you can actually see all six landing sites, and the things that were left behind.  Apollo 17 was the last craft to go to the moon.  More Apollo landings were planned, but because of budget cuts they were cancelled.  We haven't gone back to the moon simply because there is currently nothing else for us to do up there.  We didn't find diamonds, or gold, or anything worth investing in so why spend money going to a Disneyland that hasn't been built yet-LOL!  Getting to the moon was a race between the Russians and us, and we wanted to win that race, which we did...   :silly:

----------


## kevinjoseph

The Russians beat us with the first human in space.  Yuri Gagarin was launched into space and orbited the Earth long before anyone landed on the Moon.  Technically, the Russians won the space race, and we were pissed off enough about it to go to the Moon and back a few times just to say we beat them to it.  Who gives a damn what happens with the Moon now?  No one is better off for the millions of dollars spent in the Space Race.  Russians, Chinese, US citizens, Europeans, are all living and dying homeless because our governments would rather piss away money outdoing each other.  What value is it to a homeless individual to know his or her country sent people to the Moon and back when they are worried about where they are going to sleep each night or where their next meal is coming from?  Now people like Stephen Hawking and Elon Musk say our survival as a species depends on our ability to colonize other planets, while doing nothing to prevent the very real suffering our fellow humans experience trying to survive on a daily basis.  


My opinion is that until we do our best to help the least among us, we can spread ourselves throughout the Milky Way and it won't mean a damn thing.

----------


## Ironman

> Attachment 4478



It's still better than this!


The Curiosity rover on Mars was designed with the software I work on, so I had a bit part in that.

.....and to think that my very first job offer was as a contractor affiliated with NASA in Cleveland.   The building I would have worked in was torn down to make room for Hopkins Airport - Cleveland's biggest.

----------


## kevinjoseph

Wasting money on the Space Race is better than...a face Hillary Clinton made?  I don't get it.  Or if I do, i really disagree.

Cool you worked with NASA tho

----------


## CloudMaker

We still haven’t been back to the “moon” even though we were supposed to have the technology in the 1960s. 

NASA never a straight answer!!  :so mad:

----------


## Cuchculan

There would be nothing to gain by going back to the moon. There is nothing worth having on the moon. Once upon a time it was a great big mystery. It was a race to the moon. I seriously have no idea why anybody would want to go back even a second time. If there was anything worth going there for, then great. Mars has the better option of a past life form. That is not saying man ever lived on Mars. That is saying maybe something tiny. But is that even worth trying to go near just to find out? I don't think so. If it held anything of use you can bet they would be all trying their best to reach these places. Fuel they could mine. Anything at all. But it might be a one way trip.

----------


## CloudMaker

yes I’m sure they found “nothing” on the moon, how convenient they taped over the original moon “landing” tapes!!

----------

